# Diminutiu de "bebè"



## mayombe

Bones

Algú em pot dir com seria el diminutiu de bebè? Potser "bebet"??

Gràcies


----------



## Dixie!

Ui, no havia entès la pregunta i t'anava a dir que en català es diu *nadó*...


----------



## mayombe

I seria "nadonet" el diminutiu de nadò??? Hauria de sonar cursi com sonaria "bebito" o "bebecito" en castellà...


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola mayombe,

De fet 'bebè' també surt al diccionari.
Però, buff, que difícil fer els diminutius! 
'Bebet' sona molt estrany, i 'nadonet' potser no tant, però déu n'hi do...
A veure si algú altre té més inspiració!

avellana


----------



## Dixie!

A veure, és que un nadó ja és menudet... Es pot fer més menudet? No sé si m'explico...


----------



## Mei

Potser "petit nadó"? N'hi ha que pesen 4 grams i d'altres molt pesats!


----------



## mayombe

Hehehehe, potser, potser


----------



## dafne.ne

Bon dia,

I bebetó?  Jo un cop vaig sentir "*el meu bebetó*". Em va fer gràcia encara que per un moment em vaig quedar pensant que era el que havia dit.

Adéu siau


----------



## Samaruc

Si la idea és que sone cursi, haig de dir que, almenys a mi, "bebè" en català ja em sona prou cursi per si mateix... Ja amb el diminutiu tan encertat que proposa Dafne.ne, crec que s'acaba de reblar el clau, "bebetó" em sembla molt bona opció ("bebet", no sé per què, em sona un diminutiu així com molt forçat, un poc contra natura, tot i que crec que no sabria explicar per què, potser és que vinc de dinar i tinc son, no sé...  Però bé, això ja seria qüestió d'un altre fil...).

Au!


----------

